# Canon Powershot A580..problems! : (



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I was using my camera yesterday, taking outside shots and suddenly it wouldn't turn on. I assumed it was battery ( though got no 'warning' as I've gotten in the past).
I replaced batteries... nothing. Changed again... nothing! 
I've really enjoyed this camera and mad this has happened. it's maybe 3 years old so warrantee , of course has expired!
Anyone else have problems with the Powershot?
I'll take it for repair and see if worth getting fixed, but likely will get new one....seems these days that's a more 'reasonable' thing to do, but now I'm a skeptic about getting another Canon! 
I want a comparable camera and price range... any thoughts? I think this one was priced at $129.. but I got it on sale, so a little less. Have 2 friends who have same one though older so not the 'improved' features of mine such as they have lesser zoom and mega-pixs and their's are still working fine!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, what a bummer! You might try going to the Canon site and try to get some tech support there. I've used their tech support on my Rebel and it is excellent. Good luck!

BTW, I loooove Canon .. I still have my first one and it works just fine .. it's many years old. Canon makes a wonderful camera. I would def. talk to their tech support and see what they say about this.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I have the Canon Powershot SD1100 and love it so much. Haven't had any problems with it at all (other than loaded with too many pix).Sher's idea is good -- go to Canon troubleshooting or else google your problem and see if any folks have a fix. Hmmm - can you download from the camera to a computer? Mine got really sluggish the last few weeks and it turned out I had too many pix on it. As soon as I deleted to my computer it worked like a charm. See if it will connect to a camera or at least take the memory card out and load to computer and then try. My camera gets charged in a little plug in charger. Is yours different? Hope it's fixed. I've had many Canons and love them.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Canon is my favorite camera in the world. Like Sher mentioned, contact tech support. Years ago, my Canon stopped working for me....they replaced it for me for free! It was off warranty too. I just bought one from the Rebel series last year and love it. My dil's parents own a magazine company and will only use Canons, too. They say their customer service is unsurpassed. I hope you get your issues resolved soon. Good luck, looking foward to more pics!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:You get what you paid for. If you paid less than 129$ I would not have it repaired. The cost of repair might be more than the value of the camera. I have the Canon PowerShot SD900 Digital Elph but it was a lot more expensive. Mine is at least 4 if not 5 years old. I have never had a problem with it. I love Canon too. By the way if the batteries go down when the camera is turned off, you won't get a warning. Each time I use my camcorder that's sitting in a drawer for months I have to recharge the battery before using it. No warning.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I do understand what you're saying Janine... ( you got what you paid for) but don't understand why mine 'died' and my friends with same one ( same price range too) are going strong and they take equally or more photos than I.

I did just find a 3rd battery ( little round disc one) that I never noticed before ( battery much like one in my watch).. wonder if that might be the issue and needs replacement. Will give it a try before 'panicking ' LOL


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> I do understand what you're saying Janine... ( you got what you paid for) but don't understand why mine 'died' and my friends with same one ( same price range too) are going strong and they take equally or more photos than I.
> 
> I did just find a 3rd battery ( little round disc one) that I never noticed before ( battery much like one in my watch).. wonder if that might be the issue and needs replacement. Will give it a try before 'panicking ' LOL


If you have never replaced the battery, I bet that is the problem. I hope so!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Nope, the 'disc' is just the date-stamp battery. 

I did an 'auto-call' to support and the issue of power pretty much said if not batteries, then it had to be shipped in for repair. I think they said minimal cost of $89-. Not doing it. 

I will see if local camera can do a check on it and get estimate.. BUt will likely just have to get a new one. I loved the features of this camera, and I found slip.. orig cost was $189. I know that's not a lot for a camera but I was very happy with this for my purposes... and about the price range I'd like to stick with. The price of my particular camera was 'reduced' that particular week-end holiday sale to $129- and because we also bought some other techy-stuff took additional small % off .. so it was a 'good-deal' at the time LOL . 

Will likely have to wait a bit for new one... we're having all window replacements, my car needs some work, just paid school taxes ( few thousand dollars! ) and have to have some repair work for damage in basement due to leaking from recent storm! Everything at once! UGH! Soo camera at this point isn't a priority LOL


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Nope, the 'disc' is just the date-stamp battery.
> 
> I did an 'auto-call' to support and the issue of power pretty much said if not batteries, then it had to be shipped in for repair. I think they said minimal cost of $89-. Not doing it.
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm so sorry you are having to deal with a camera right when you've got all those other expenses. $189 is a nice camera. I think one of my early ones was that model and it does everything you need it to. The newer ones are just higher pixels which helps for large prints or if you do a lot of cropping. Also they do have some with image stabilization which is a great feature .. it keeps the image from being blurry even if you move a little while taking the picture.

If you stick with Canon the learning curve on a new one will be minimal. They are all very much the same. I've had about 4 or 5 over the years and all of the basic icons, etc. are the same.

I think you can easily get a very nice new one for under $150.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I will check for "Columbus Day Sales " and see what's out there.. then there's the Election Day Sales... then Veteran's day sales etc. It was one of the holiday wee-end sales that Staples had the sale on the one I got. Plus I think the next year 'model' of same camera was already out or coming out shortly. 
We'll see... I forgot to add to my 'litany' of expenses, that I just got my new prescription glasses ( 2 pair.... pretty penney they were and I didn't buy the most expensive frames out there either! ) They were 'designer frames' on sale LOL and also my hubby has to have some major dental work done and we don't have ins so that's going to be pricey too! 
Strange how we've had this happen before too... big ticket items all fall in our laps at one time. not that we can't 'handle' it "Thank God! but don't like to strain the budget too much at once LOL . 

I have LOVED my powershot camera.. it fits my needs perfectly! .. and user freindly... now if only it would WORK! LOL


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm also a Canon person. A family member dropped our Canon Powershot A640 and now it only works part of the time. 

A little over a week ago I bought the Fujifilm Finepix F80 EXR to use for snapshots and I LOVE this little camera. For a compact camera, the image quality is great and I really like its 10x optical zoom. 

I have the Canon T1i (DSLR) that I'm learning photography on, but overall I'm taking better pictures with the Fujifilm F80 EXR compact camera. My family made molasses last Saturday and we attended the World Equestrian Games this week, so I've taken LOTS of photos the last seven days. 

I think I heard the camera salesperson tell another customer there's a newer model of the Fujifilm camera coming out soon. When I bought my Fujifilm, there was a $30 rebate on it. 

Here's a review of the Fujifilm F80 EXR:

Fujifilm unveils FinePix F80EXR with Super CCD EXR: Digital Photography Review



Joy


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

DIE HARD Canon fan here too! It's the only camera I will ever own. I have the Canon A620 it's a little over 4 yrs old and it makes a weird whinning noise- coming from the telescopic zoom lense- when I power it off. I figure I will use it until it croaks or until I get me the Rebel XSI.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a Canon Powershot 710IS. It's about 4 yrs old now & works perfectly. I don't use it as much now that I have my Nikon DSLR but I do use it when I just want some quick snapshots or just to have it handy in my purse. They're great little cameras. Sorry yours has gone on the blink.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:If you can handle ALL of those expenses at once I am flying over for a loan----oh my!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

edelweiss said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:If you can handle ALL of those expenses at once I am flying over for a loan----oh my!


LOL.... Good Luck! :HistericalSmiley:
... and would you believe hubby just announced that our plow truck is being taken in tomorrow for new plow... the other one went kaput! This is one more high ticket item! .... this is starting to border on the ridiculous! :w00t:
Think I'm going to escape to my Frontierville, Farmville etc.... much less stress than here in "Reality-ville" LOL


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That's how usually it goes. Starts with one thing and is followed by a few others. I feel your pain. Just replaced my denture for 2,550$. The annoying thing is that it was only 2 years old. Had it done 2 years ago when we still had our french insurance who paid 90% of it thinking it will last me for another 10 years at least. :smilie_tischkante: No luck, I had a tooth falling of multiple times. Dentist glued it back on but lasted only for a week each time.


----------

